# Persian,Urdu,Hindi: attention deficit hyperactivity disorder



## Alfaaz

*Background:* Wikipedia Article

Guesses for Persian/Urdu: 
(اضطرابِ / مالیخولیا ) ( فقدان توجہ / عدم توجہ) - ( زائد / بیش) (عاملیت / فَعّالی ) 

(iztiraab/maalikhuliya) -e- (fuqdaan-e-tawajoh / a'dm tawajoh) -- (zaid / besh ) (a'amiliyat / fa'aali)
______disorder____ of________ attention deficit_________ -- ___hyper______ activity_____
*
Question:* What is the official medical/psychological term for Attention Deficit Disorder? Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder? If there are no official terms, what could these be called?


----------



## Faylasoof

I don't know if we have an official term for this in Urdu but here are two suggestions:


مرض تخفیف توجہ و افراط حركت \فعِلیَّت
_maraDh-e-taxfiif-e-tawajjuh wa ifraaT-e-Harkat / fe3liyyat_

مرض عدم توجہ و افراط حركت \ فعِلیَّت
_maraDh-e-3adam-e-tawajjuh wa ifraaT-e-Harkat / fe3liyyat_

I think I prefer the first _taxfiif-e-tawajjuh _as_ taxfiif _is equivalent to_ deficit / lowering / decrease _while _3adam _suggests_ lack_ or_ absence. But it may depend on the severity of the disorder. _Also, perhaps _fe3liyyat_ might be better than _Harkat_ since the later suggests movement as well as activity. So may be, as a final preference:

مرض تخفیف توجہ و افراط فعِلیَّت
_maraDh-e-taxfiif-e-tawajjuh wa ifraaT-e-fe3liyyat_ - less severe form!


مرض عدم توجہ و افراط فعِلیَّت
_maraDh-e-3adam-e-tawajjuh wa ifraaT-e-fe3liyyat_ - severe form!

BTW, we did talk about  مالیخولیا _maaliixuliyaa_ here, and I would use مرض _maraDh_ rather than اضطراب _iDhTiraab_ in this context, I think.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the detailed answer! All the changes are great, except (maybe) one: why would you use maraz instead of the other two options?



> BTW, we did talk about مالیخولیا _maaliixuliyaa_ here, and I would use مرض _maraDh_ rather than اضطراب _iDhTiraab_ in this context, I think.



There has been debate on this even in English, from both medical and psychological viewpoints...; It seems that maraz/disease may convey the wrong message and/or be somewhat _insensitive_...disorder sounds _less harsh/severe _while being able to encompass/describe problems that would traditionally fall into the category of disease that could be causing the disorder...which is why I originally thought اضطرابِ / مالیخولیا could work...

Are there other words for disorder?


----------



## marrish

Note: Faylasoof SaaHib has solved the problem while I was still making this brain exercise, so I'll not repeat what has been already said, but try to say something complementary.

It appears there is no official term in Urdu; اے ڈی ایچ ڈی is used instead, so we can still try to make one!

For other two languages the following terms can be used (courtesy of Wikipedia):

Persian:اختلال کم توجهی - بیش فعالی _extelaal-e kam tawajjohii - biish/besh fe3aalii_
Hindi:ध्यानाभाव एवं अतिसक्रियता विकार _dhyaanaabhaav evaM atisakriyataa vikaar_

Let's give it a try in Urdu and keep it easy:

attention deficiency - توجُہ کی کمی _tavajjuh ki kamii_
hyperactivity -            زائد فعالیت - _zaa'id fe3aaliyyat_
disorder ~             عارضہ؛ بیماری  - _a3arzah; biimaarii, maraz_

So, _tavajjuh kii kamii aur zaa'id fe3aaliyyat kaa 3aarzah
tavajjuh meN kamii aur zaa'id fe3aaliyyat kii biimaarii
_

_maaliixuuliyaa _
fuqdaan
3adam
zaa'id, besh
3aamiliyyat
fa33aalii


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer! All the changes are great, except (maybe) one: why would you use maraz instead of the other two options?
> .....
> 
> There has been debate on this even in English, from both medical and psychological viewpoints...; It seems that maraz/disease may convey the wrong message and/or be somewhat _insensitive_...disorder sounds _less harsh/severe _while being able to encompass/describe problems that would traditionally fall into the category of disease that could be causing the disorder...which is why I originally thought اضطرابِ / مالیخولیا could work...
> 
> Are there other words for disorder?


 I thought you might object! The issue about _maraDh_ not being a _disorder_ but a _disease / illness _is really to do with the way we use the word in a very negative sense. In English _disorder_ sounds better than_ illnes_s and _disease _but _maraDh_ is _disease, sickness, illness, ailment etc._ but also _indisposition, _which sounds less "offensive". So perhaps it is a matter of perception.

Incidentally, _maaliixuuliyaa_ مالیخولیا which we use for mental disorders / syndromes of certain kinds is a word of Greek origin (_μελαγχολία_) literally translated into English as _melancholia,_ which is associated with mood disorders / mood swings, depression, low levels of both enthusiasm followed by hyperactivity. This may be true of bipolar syndrome but not really seen in ADHD, as far as I recall.

The meanings of اضطراب _iDhTiraab _are _restlessness, impatience, anxiety, uneasiness, vexation, anxiety _etc. The word itself describes a lot of conditions and putting it in these constructs would seem either redundant or even contradictory to what we wish to describe. A _muDhTarib / muzTarib_ person is not suffering from a mental deficiency or disorder. He / she is just vexing, anxious, restless etc.

Not sure if I’ve put a convincing case but that is how I feel.

Anyway, now I’m hungry and very _muDhTarib / muzTarib_ as I need to wake up early tomorrow so must consume my victuals before it is too late … and, thank God, I don’t have either _maaliixuuliyaa_ مالیخولیا or ADHD, but I am _muDhTarib / muzTarib _all the same!

Yes, there is another word for disorder: _fasaad_! But you'll agree this won't do either in this context!  I need to feed the engine now!


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks marrish! I would again have the same question for you as I do above for Faylasoof: what are the meanings and why can't the following be used for "disorder": 



> _maaliixuuliyaa _
> اضطراب _iDhTiraab_



I ask this as they seem to be used for other biological/psychological "disorders", such as bipolar disorder: do qutbii _________....

Edit: will read through Faylasoof's reply (posted at the same time!)


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks marrish! I would again have the same question for you as I do above for Faylasoof: what are the meanings and why can't the following be used for "disorder":
> 
> 
> 
> I ask this as they seem to be used for other biological/psychological "disorders", such as bipolar disorder: do qutbii _________....
> 
> Edit: will read through Faylasoof's reply (posted at the same time!)


You're welcome!
Faylasoof SaaHib has already explained what I had in mind, especially that it sounds redundant and contradictory. English '*disorder*' doesn't contain a meaning of a specific medical condition, just as _*biimaarii*, *maraz*_, or, the word which I prefer here, *3aarzah*. The meanings of *iztiraab* are already taken! Another meaning can be 'agitation'.


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> [...] I think I prefer the first _taxfiif-e-tawajjuh _as_ taxfiif _is equivalent to_ deficit / lowering / decrease _while _3adam _suggests_ lack_ or_ absence. But it may depend on the severity of the disorder. _Also, perhaps _fe3liyyat_ might be better than _Harkat_ since the later suggests movement as well as activity.





marrish said:


> For other two languages the following terms can be used (courtesy of Wikipedia):[...]
> Hindi:ध्यानाभाव एवं अतिसक्रियता विकार _dhyaanaabhaav evaM atisakriyataa vikaar_



The translation presented by Wikipedia for Hindi looks very good only with the exception to which Faylasoof Saahib poins out and with which I agree:

_dhyaanaabhaav _means precisely attention's lack or absence: _dhyaan - aabhaav_. 

But having put more attention on it, it seems that this choice is good.
Here is the definition of *lack:*
 noun
[mass noun] (usually lack of)
the state of being without or not having enough of something: there is no lack of entertainment aboard ship;
the case was dismissed for lack of evidence; [in singular]:there is a lack of parking space in the town
[with object] be without or deficient in:the novel lacks imagination [no object]:she lacks in patience; Sam did not lack for friends
Origin: Middle English: corresponding to, and perhaps partly from, Middle Dutch and Middle Low German lak 'deficiency', Middle Dutch laken 'lack, blame'
_(Oxford dictionaries)_

عدم although suggest lack of absence, can mean deficiency as well; the same applies to _aabhaav._


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Note: Faylasoof SaaHib has solved the problem while I was still making this brain exercise, so I'll not repeat what has been already said, but try to say something complementary.
> 
> It appears there is no official term in Urdu; اے ڈی ایچ ڈی is used instead, so we can still try to make one!
> 
> For other two languages the following terms can be used (courtesy of Wikipedia):
> 
> Persian:اختلال کم توجهی - بیش فعالی _extelaal-e kam tawajjohii - biish/besh fe3aalii_
> Hindi:ध्यानाभाव एवं अतिसक्रियता विकार _dhyaanaabhaav evaM atisakriyataa vikaar_
> 
> Let's give it a try in Urdu and keep it easy:
> 
> attention deficiency - توجُہ کی کمی _tavajjuh ki kamii_
> hyperactivity - زائد فعالیت - _zaa'id fe3aaliyyat_
> disorder ~ عارضہ؛ بیماری - _a3arzah; biimaarii, maraz_
> 
> So, _tavajjuh kii kamii aur zaa'id fe3aaliyyat kaa 3aarzah
> tavajjuh meN kamii aur zaa'id fe3aaliyyat kii biimaarii
> _
> 
> _maaliixuuliyaa _
> fuqdaan
> 3adam
> zaa'id, besh
> 3aamiliyyat
> fa33aalii




Could you please incorporate one of my favourite words "rog" unto your inventions. It's such a small word. It is not too much to ask is it? Remember the poem "rog kaa raag"?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Could you please incorporate one of my favourite words "rog" unto your inventions. It's such a small word. It is not too much to ask is it? Remember the poem "rog kaa raag"?


Qureshpor SaaHib, I remember that Urdu poem very well. And here you go, my humble attempt to fulfill your tiny wish:

دھیان میں کمی اور زیادہ پھرتیلاپن کا روگ 
_dhyaan meN kamii aur ziyaadah phurtiilaapan kaa rog - 
attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder_


----------



## JaiHind

marrish said:


> Hindi:ध्यानाभाव एवं अतिसक्रियता विकार _dhyaanaabhaav evaM atisakriyataa vikaar_



Good one.


----------



## marrish

JaiHind said:


> Good one.


Thanks, the credit goes to Wikipedia. I like it too! BTW, how do you like thijs one: ध्यान में कमी और ज़्यादा फुर्तीलापन का रोग?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Thanks, the credit goes to Wikipedia. I like it too! BTW, how do you like thijs one: ध्यान में कमी और ज़्यादा फुर्तीलापन का रोग?



Nice but long! Besides, should n't "phurtiilaa" be declined? Is there a possibility of removing "aur" and "kaa"?

dhyaankam ziyaadphurtiil rog! Now this looks good!


----------



## marrish

_dhyaan-kam, phurtii-bahot rog. _I would say phurtilepan myself but having pondered upon it made me understand that it probably would be wrong.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> _dhyaan-kam, phurtii-bahot rog. _I would say phurtilepan myself but having pondered upon it made me understand that it probably would be wrong.



Bravo! I would just change the "bahot" to "bahut"

dhyaankam phurtiibahut rog

And in Punjabi, "t_hiyaank_haT phurtiivadh rog"


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Bravo! I would just change the "bahot" to "bahut"
> 
> *OK*
> 
> dhyaankam phurtiibahut rog
> 
> And in Punjabi, "t_hiyaank_haT phurtiivadh rog"


Nice!


----------



## Anwer Jafri

*Kam-Dhyaani Baykal pun*


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks to everyone for the diverse contributions!


----------

